# Hut trip dinner ideas



## Hatch

It seems that the last couple of hut trips I've been on the dinners have been lacking creativity. I'm reaching out to see if anyone has ideas or suggestions that will really "WOW" my group. The criteria isn't anything thats out of the norm. The meal can be made of any veggie, meat, ect but weight and volume is an obvious concern, try to stay away from glass jars, aluminum cans, ect. It could be something that is prepared at home and then brought up frozen or prepared at the hut. Let me know your thoughts and thanks in advance!!


----------



## catwoman

freeze at home and warm at hut adds lots of water weight. The other ingredients to a past/rice/quinoa dish are what make it special. Some folks last year made members of delicious pasta meal (or maybe it was gnocchi?) with keilbasa, sundried tomatoes, artichokes, and olives, some gralic feta. It was great, and followed by a grahamcracker crust cream pie (jello pudding). On night 6 of that trip we had noe dessert (boo!) so we used the rest of graham crackers and a bunch of our left over dried fruit to make a pie. We gently soaked/heated the dried fruit for an hour or nore,mixed in some maple syrup that had bee left by a previous group, and made a tart with graham craker crust and grated choclate bar over the top. The other groups in the hut were pretty impressed at our impromptu dessert. 
Other ideas, and a recent river favorite, indian food. Pink lentils cook quickly and are light weight-high prortein, add some flat bread, a meat, and veggies. Yum.


----------



## gwheyduke

Spam Musubi and poorman's sushi along with some miso soup or hot and sour soup were two of my recent favorites. 

YouTube - Making Of The Spam Musubi - you can use the can, or you can use a sushi mold. Its good if you add scrambled eggs too. 

Poor mans sushi is canned or packet tuna mixed with some soy, rice wine vinegar, and sake, the rolled like a sushi roll. 

You can buy packets of miso or hot and sour soup and just add water.


----------



## Toni

Not very original, but Mary Jane's Outpost makes great organic backpacking food. Somewhat pricey, though not much more than other brands. Also, you won't find MSG and high fructose corn syrup in it. Bulk ordering is offered.

MaryJane's Outpost


Some of the skillet/bakeover breads are yummy! Here are some tips and recipes...

How to Make a MaryJanesFarm BakeOver


----------



## jen84

Last year we made white chicken chili and froze it. And did Steaks the second night. All was pretty delicious.


----------



## mulex

For me hut trip eats is all about the prep. Work at home and then slap it together there- more time for turns and drinkin’. 

Stacked chicken and black bean enchiladas: 

Boneless, skinless chicken thighs (harder to overcook and yummier than breast) 
Quartered corn tortillas 
Can o’ black beans 
Pre-sliced cheddar (at home I grate, at the hut I don’t) 
Flour 
Oil 
Powdered adobo (make your own at home with casillas and anchos- roast ‘em in the oven, pick out stems and seeds and throw it in the blender). 

Optional depending on whether it’s a major slog (didn’t make it to Friends hut): 

Sour cream and avocados 


At home: grease up the thighs (heh, heh) and salt ‘em and grill. Chop up (I use the disc-slicer in the food-processor, really fast and right texture). Add black beans and vacu-seal. 

At hut: make roux with flour and oil, add adobo and then water to turn it into a sauce(I’m considering a bouillon cube, since I use beef stock at home). Try this at home: it’s better and much cheaper than canned enchilada sauce. You’ll want a bit of this salsa, since you don’t bother greasing your tortillas and sautéing them. 

Pour some sauce into a casserole, layer tortillas, chick mix, tortillas, remaining sauce and cheese. Bake at 350 for half hour or so, depending on amount. 

Don’t forget the hot sauce- I just puree a can of chipotles in adobo in the blender. 

I don’t measure when I cook, so practice at home to get your proportions. I find that you don’t need too much adobo so I’ve cut back lately and it still has tons o’ flavor.


----------



## Gremlin

Don't forget some sweetened condensed milk and vanilla for Snow Ice Cream!


----------



## Hatch

Awesome ideas, thanks for the input. I figured a lot of prep work at home leaves out the mess and cook time while at the hut and more time for turns and boozin, as Mulex puts it!! Keep 'em comin, can't have too many!!


----------



## gwheyduke

These guys have some good ideas too... :: View topic - Favorite Hut Meals


----------

